# A suspension question out of simple ignorance



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

As a BMX rider in the 80s and rigid hardtail ever since I'm just now getting into full suspension bikes. And please forgive me if this is a dumb question but I only ask because I don't know. How come I do not see mountain bike riders on single track and other mountain bike areas riding with dual crown forks?


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Generally, they are overkill for 95% of trails, and are heavy as fvck.
That’s pretty much it.
They absolutely rock for pure DH, but pretty much suck on anything you have to pedal.
the new generation of single crown forks are vastly better options if you are not at a bike park/shuttle spot.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Really, you should see a lot more of them on these enduro bikes running 27.5 and 29er wheels. The axle to crown distances are huge and to try and combat crown-creaking and excessive flex, they've gone to massive 38mm stanchions, huge crowns, huge steerers, etc., but a dual crown design would be much better structurally. The industry keeps building bigger and bigger single crowns and they keep getting heavier and they still creak at the crowns over time.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Price is a big factor too. The price of a top of the line dual crown fork costs as much now, as half a dozen decent complete BMX bikes back in the day.


----------



## wmalan (Dec 8, 2005)

This topic sparked my interest... So I found this great video showing a pretty serious comparison of the each. Might be surprised...


----------



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

wmalan said:


> This topic sparked my interest... So I found this great video showing a pretty serious comparison of the each. Might be surprised...


He said it, "enduro prototype dual crown fork!"
Great video, took a lot of time and resources to do this comparison. I could not only see this on normal suspension bikes but also on e-bikes. Enduro/downhill E-bikes, who knows what the future holds.


----------



## John232629 (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone remember the SID XL from '99? dual crown sid....


----------



## kxfracer108 (Sep 8, 2019)

Webco said:


> He said it, "enduro prototype dual crown fork!"
> Great video, took a lot of time and resources to do this comparison. I could not only see this on normal suspension bikes but also on e-bikes. Enduro/downhill E-bikes, who knows what the future holds.


Intense is using it on the Tazer MX which is aimed at the hard charging motocross / dirtbike guys. I think it makes a lot of sense for the e-bike industry.

FWIW: I have never ridden an e-bike so I'm just speaking out of speculation based on what I've seen, heard, and read.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

E-bike is a good application, sure.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Webco said:


> As a BMX rider in the 80s and rigid hardtail ever since I'm just now getting into full suspension bikes. And please forgive me if this is a dumb question but I only ask because I don't know. How come I do not see mountain bike riders on single track and other mountain bike areas riding with dual crown forks?


They are unnnecessarily heavy considering they can make single crown forks plenty stiff enough nowadays. Much stiffer than suspension forks from say 10-15 years ago.
Also when riding tighter trails you really need the extra turning angle that is not possible using a dual crown fork.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

teK-- said:


> They are unnnecessarily heavy considering they can make single crown forks plenty stiff enough nowadays. Much stiffer than suspension forks from say 10-15 years ago.
> Also when riding tighter trails you really need the extra turning angle that is not possible using a dual crown fork.


No, they are not. They are a better structure for stiffness and strength to weight ratio. 

And no, you don't need to turn the wheel 90+ degrees to make a tight turn.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Jayem said:


> No, they are not. They are a better structure for stiffness and strength to weight ratio.
> 
> And no, you don't need to turn the wheel 90+ degrees to make a tight turn.


I never said they weren't better. I said they were unnecessary. I haven't seen any EWS racers use double crowns and they sure ride a lot faster and harder than me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

teK-- said:


> I never said they weren't better. I said they were unnecessary. I haven't seen any EWS racers use double crowns and they sure ride a lot faster and harder than me.


Well, my single crown forks creak, so screw the EWS riders.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Jayem said:


> Well, my single crown forks creak, so screw the EWS riders.


Some wicking grade loctite might do the trick... or see Blue liquid Labs.

Finally maybe get those coveted double crowns 

Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

John232629 said:


> Anyone remember the SID XL from '99? dual crown sid....


Nope. But I remember this. A 2007 Specialized Enduro with a dual crown fork. There were a lot of these sold in my area.









Enduro SL Expert | Specialized.com


All Mountain CLIMB HIGHER, DESCEND FARTHER. With six inches of plush travel and totally integrated suspension components, the Enduro® SL begs you to climb higher and descend farther. Inside Tech The SL's incredibly rigid E150 fork boasts a category leading stiffness-to-weight ratio, guaranteeing...




www.specialized.com













Specialized Enduro SL FSR Expert - MBR


Part one of Danny's longtermer instalments is here, online.




www.mbr.co.uk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

wmalan said:


> This topic sparked my interest... So I found this great video showing a pretty serious comparison of the each. Might be surprised...


Wow, that dude is really handy and he put in a LOT of effort for that test. His modded fork is badass.

Halfway through the video I started seeing him as a young Adam Sandler doing an Italian accent...


----------

